# bubbles in the wax



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

I am having difficulty with getting bubbles in the wax when I pour my candles. I get the bubbles in both the polyurethane and the traditional molds.
I assume it is from the molds cooling too quickly and the air getting trapped.
Any thoughts on how to eliminate this problem.
Please address both types of molds if you have experience.

thanks,
Kurt


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Kurt,

I use the polyurethane molds, and don't have this problem. I am by no means an expert on candlemaking, but my first thought was that your wax may need to be a little warmer when you pour it. I am sure that those on the board with more experience can give you more specific advice.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Any thoughts on the approximate temperature I should be shooting for?


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry Kurt,

I don't use a thermometer so don't really know.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Well apparently there are few people who have answers to this one.
I prewarmed my molds and heated the wax to 200 degrees and the bubbles disappeared.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

You're more than welcome.


----------



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

I also just read in a candle making for beginners book that I have that air bubbles on the surface can be from puring too fast...

Now, I have a question : where is a good place to order molds?

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/

http://www.beeequipment.com/

http://glorybeefoods.com/gbf/

A few places to start.


----------

